
Best place to park $1M for 12 months? - y2002
My business operations are on hold right now and I&#x27;m looking for a safe place to park roughly $1-3 million.<p>By safe I mean FDIC safe. And it has to allow BUSINESS accounts.<p>Best I&#x27;ve seen so far is some online banks offering .7%. There are some banks offering 1% for personal accounts, but they are for personal accounts and don&#x27;t accept businesses.<p>Any help would be greatly appreciated!
======
bobbba
Look at landingrock.com they offer insured accounts up to $10 million and
competitive interest rates.

------
mhkool
inform yourself about governments that endlessly print money and you will
quickly find out that inflation is a key word. In times of inflation there is
a substance that many call "insurance": physical gold _outside_ a bank since
banks generally default in times of inflation.

------
Normille
I'll look after it for you.

